# Another old slate panel



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just replaced this panel. It was still in use up until I replaced it. Something I found strange, The 2 pole knife switch, switches the hot and the neutral. Most of the fuses are 20 amp, Some are 30. I didn't realize till I took it apart all the wires are 14 gauge. It's nothing new to see oversize fuses but I figured the 30s were wrong not all the 20s. I had to save it, so hung it in my basement.
Chris


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a cool panel Chris! I would have save it also!

I just submitted a job quote for a not so nice older panel which was also overfused with 20 & 30amp fuses on 14awg wires. 

Not one of the branch circuits wires had any signs of overheating and the customer was complaining that she was tried of replacing the Edison Type Fuses that were opening!! What does that tell us? Hmm, older wiring with a lower rated insulation and still no damage? Now don't get me wrong, I belief in the safety of the code and follow the rules, but just curious here.

Was there any overheating to your listed branch conductors?


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Everything looked fine. Some of the insulation I've run across was brittle but I think it was because a light was mounted to the ceiling box the wires were in. So the heat from the light did it. It's amazing, this building is 90 years old, and as far as I can tell the wires are original, and most of them were still in good shape. I don't think they used bigger fuses because the smaller ones were blowing. I just think that's what they had laying around.
Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta love the antiques.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If that was knob and tube wiring, some codes allowed #12 to be fused at 30 A and #14 at 20 A.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I worked on one once,at an old school,(mfg?).
With the door open it looked like your standard breaker box,open the outer panel and it was all cartridge fused.

This school is still using some old slates for distribution-to 100 & 200A panels. What a surprise when you first open the closet and see that!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Really great find. Are you going to make a cover? Something in oak might be nice. Saw one similar with a marble backboard and oak door with glass front. Looked really nice.
Again, nice score


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I do some woodworking as a hobby. Maybe I will do something to frame it in wood.
Chris


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

I took one of these out once but the homeowner wanted to keep I tried to buy but no luck. The I replaced had a marble back under the buss.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow that's a very cool looking panel! I've never heard of that mfg. before or seen a panel like that or knew that something like that existed! I would definitely have saved that rascal and hung it up for sure. Hell, I'd even offer to do the panel changeout in exchange for me to keep that panel if the owner didn't want to part with it. Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

That makes me feel good. I'm such a pack rat, sometimes I loose my perspective. I think is this thing really worth saving or do I just want it because I'm a packrat. Usually it doesn't matter because it's getting saved either way, but sometimes I do fight it and throw things away. 
Chris


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The oldest panel I saw used fuse wire" Buss " to protect the circuits.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice panel>

I had a 4 circuit all porcelain panel made by Colt same logo as the gun manufacture, even the fuse tops (Edison base) were porcelain with no glass exposed fuse element. This was a 30 amp 120 VAC service. This got lost in the divorce along with about 60 antique insulators.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well we enjoy old electrical stuff and i must say thats really in good condition and nice to have !! take care


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Great looking panel! Lucky dude, it looks really sharp in your house hung against the wood paneling. Looks like its hanging in a museum, do you charge admission?


----------

